# Need FSTOOLS asap



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi. 

Need to do a test in my car with FSTOOLS. 
Anybody had the link that can provide me?
Thanks


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Dtypr said:


> Hi.
> 
> Need to do a test in my car with FSTOOLS.
> Anybody had the link that can provide me?
> ...


PM'd


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd


Thanks!!! 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Dtypr said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## Bimmerguy404 (Jul 31, 2018)

Could I get FSC tools as well?


----------



## JosefPieringer (Jun 15, 2020)

Could I also get the link for download FSTOOLS ? 
Thank You ! 
Josef


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

Can I get FSC Tools I cant find this nowhere on the web, please


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Fstool is different from fsctools. What you need it for?


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

I need fsc tools for the unlocking of my cic navigation to import the certs to the cic, i have the fsc codes


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

hitopalpine said:


> I need fsc tools for the unlocking of my cic navigation to import the certs to the cic, i have the fsc codes


Sent fstool link by pm.

What car it is by the way?


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

08 X5 E70 thank you !


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Replaced ccc with cic? 

If cant manage the activation, can ask for my assistance.


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

yes... looks like Im going to need some detailed assistance, im very new to this process but i have most if all the required programs and fsc codes


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

I need FStool2 for my nav FSC tools does not work for me, can anyone provide a copy to me, so desperate for this program i can send money if need be, thanks anyone


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I think i sent you via pm


----------



## hitopalpine (Jul 18, 2021)

Elthox said:


> I think i sent you via pm


yes you did but you sent me a link to fsc tools, but i need fstool2 which i very hard to find? im sorry for dragging this out.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

hitopalpine said:


> yes you did but you sent me a link to fsc tools, but i need fstool2 which i very hard to find? im sorry for dragging this out.


Watch the link and the file name more carefully. 

You dont know what you are saying. Anyway good luck.


----------



## renmar60 (May 28, 2018)

Elthox can me send the link as well? thanks


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

renmar60 said:


> Elthox can me send the link as well? thanks


Pm sent


----------



## ak1947 (Aug 14, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Pm sent


Can you send me a link as well
Thank you in advance


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## ak1947 (Aug 14, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Pm sent


Thank you!


----------



## ak1947 (Aug 14, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Pm sent


On the side note:

Do you also have FSC-Tools 2.18?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

ak1947 said:


> On the side note:
> 
> Do you also have FSC-Tools 2.18?


Sent


----------



## ak1947 (Aug 14, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Sent


Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## deepsrd (Feb 8, 2016)

Any chance you can send it to me too?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

deepsrd said:


> Any chance you can send it to me too?
> Thanks a lot!


Pm sent


----------



## shangool_3131 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi, 
Can you please send me FSTool Download link as well . Thank you in advance


----------



## Jesse1209 (Oct 1, 2021)

Please, has anyone FStool software for me? Need it for my e87 2008 CIC retrofit...
Please?


----------



## per__ (Sep 18, 2021)

Can i please have the link?


----------



## Kenny17 (Nov 17, 2021)

Elthox said:


> Pm sent


@Elthox could you please send me the link to FS Tool 2 as well?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

138.74 MB folder on MEGA


4 files




mega.nz


----------



## Kenny17 (Nov 17, 2021)

Elthox said:


> 138.74 MB folder on MEGA
> 
> 
> 4 files
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Bemyy (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, 
Please, I need working version FStool2 software. Could someone send me link where to download.
thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bemyy said:


> Hi,
> Please, I need working version FStool2 software. Could someone send me link where to download.
> thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


could I possibly have a copy as well please. The one In the mega doesn’t connect.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JPToadstool said:


> could I possibly have a copy as well please. The one In the mega doesn’t connect.


PM sent.


----------



## JPToadstool (Jun 28, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## vchuprina (Oct 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can I please get a link too. Also if you have a CIC Service Utility. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vchuprina said:


> Can I please get a link too. Also if you have a CIC Service Utility.
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Greenround (7 mo ago)

Can I please get a link for FSC Tool 2.18 and Cic service Utility. Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Greenround said:


> Can I please get a link for FSC Tool 2.18 and Cic service Utility. Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## maaadre (6 mo ago)

I am writing from Spain, it is possible to obtain the fsc of my Bmw X1 f48. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maaadre said:


> I am writing from Spain, it is possible to obtain the fsc of my Bmw X1 f48. Thanks


Theread is for E-Series FSTool App, not an F-Series FSC Code. PM sent.


----------



## Radkappen_Tuner (8 mo ago)

Hello all, I am also looking for the FSTool2 link to download the app (my DIY says version 02.02.00 but I guess newer Versions are fine too).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Radkappen_Tuner said:


> Hello all, I am also looking for the FSTool2 link to download the app (my DIY says version 02.02.00 but I guess newer Versions are fine too).


PM sent.


----------



## Johannesrose (5 mo ago)

ak1947 said:


> On the side note:
> 
> Do you also have FSC-Tools 2.18?


Is there a chance you could send me a download link to FSC Tools?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kvbabmx (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can I get the link too? thanks in advance


----------



## Broxi55 (5 mo ago)

in need of FStool please


----------



## Hawkmech83 (4 mo ago)

Could I please get a link for FSC Tool 2.18 and CIC service Utility for E92


----------



## Kvbabmx (5 mo ago)

Radkappen_Tuner said:


> Hello all, I am also looking for the FSTool2 link to download the app (my DIY says version 02.02.00 but I guess newer Versions are fine too).


Hello, I need these tools also would you be able to share the link to the download please?


----------



## mp0wer93 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send it to me please too? have the same problem with the mega version that it doesnt connect


----------



## claudiub (7 mo ago)

could I have a copy as well please? thanks


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

Please help me too with FSC Tool 2 and CIC service Utility for an E61  thanks!


----------



## jams01 (9 mo ago)

Can I please get a link for FSC Tool 2.18. Thank you


----------



## rivercrane (7 d ago)

Could you send me the link of FSCTOOLS as well? Thank you so much.


----------

